# Felatio, sexo oral



## Malevo

Hola perdon por decirlo de esa forma, no quiero que esto se interprete como algo obsceno. No es mi intencion. Les paso a explicar. He escuchado una expresion en ingles, en USA , refiriendose a el sexo oral practicado a un hombre. No alcance a reconocer las palabras pero empezaba con "blow"  . Era compuesta por dos palabras: Blow...?....ç+
Desde ya les agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## Beiam

Blow job

Supongo que te refieres a eso.


----------



## transparente

blow job, Malevo.


----------



## roxcyn

O tal vez: "blow me", tiene casi el mismo sentido a "blow job", ¿Y cómo se dice en español amigo?


----------



## Malevo

Muchas gracias a todos! Que bueno es este foro.


----------



## Beiam

roxcyn said:


> O tal vez: "blow me", tiene casi el mismo sentido a "blow job", ¿Y cómo se dice en español amigo?



A riesgo de parecer soez, aquí van unos sinónimos:

Mamada, felación, comida...


----------



## Malevo

¿Y cómo se dice en español amigo? [/quote]

Bueno, para decirlo se usa "sexo oral" o "felatio", esta ultima es mas formal,. Por supuesto que hay formas slang pero son muy vulgares y no me atreveria a publicarlas aca a menos que realmente quiereas saber. Tal vez te las pueda enviar en un private message


----------



## transparente

Era una travesura de roxcyn.


----------



## Malevo

Que buen sentido del humor, transparente. Y que sutileza!


----------



## Malevo

Also, could anyone please set an example, i mean, a phrase in which the expression "blow job" is used? Because i`m wondering how to say it.
could "she did a blow job to him" be the right way?  
And also, is that kinda like a vulgar expression, is that a very mean way to say it?


----------



## transparente

She gave him a....!


----------



## Malevo

Is there any expression to refer to the same thing but when the girl is who gets the blow thing? Cause in spanish, it is totally different if you refer either to the guy or the girl


----------



## Ming7

Cunnilingus, es un sustantivo.



> Cunnilingus is also sometimes referred to as a "eating out" or "poon-job", a slang term and a cunnilingus variant of "blow-job", where "poon" is short for poontang or punani. Additionally, in lesbian culture a common slang term used is "*giving lip*" or "lip service."



De Wikipedia.


----------



## roxcyn

A) Honey, give me a blow job.

A) Honey, blow me, please!


----------



## Djronan

Just so you all know when you write "blow job," which seems to be on a recurring basis in this thread, it is spelled "blowjob." 

Para que Ustedes sepan, cuando escriban "blow job" que occure mucho en este thread, se escribe "blowjob."

Saludos.


----------



## Djronan

Perdon... se la puede escribir de las dos formas.

Ciao,


----------



## roxcyn

Djronan said:


> Just so you all know when you write "blow job," which seems to be on a recurring basis in this thread, it is spelled "blowjob."
> 
> Para que Ustedes sepan, cuando escriban "blow job" que occure mucho en este thread, se escribe "blowjob."
> 
> Saludos.



Really?  I always thought it was two words.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Por muchas vueltas que se le dé, el nombre 'mamada' o 'blowjob' no es ni más ni menos soez que el acto. Llamarle felatio no cambia nada, aunque se le de un barniz de latín clásico .
Y por cierto, con la autoridad de Colleen McCollough, que ha escrito una bien conocida saga sobre la Roma clásica, 'fellator' era "una obscenidad en extremo grosera, que señala al que recibía por detrás, o aquel a quien le chupaban el pene. Se consideraba una situación mucho más aceptable que la del que efectuaba la mamada (sic), que se llamaba 'irrumator' ". Así que cuidado al pedir una 'felatio' hay que saber lo que se puede obtener.
'Cunnilingus' también tiene su origen latino en 'Cunnum lingere' 
Nihil novum sub sole.
Y puestos a ordinarieces, ¿alguien ha oído para esa última práctica 'pilonada' o 'bajarse al pilón' o llamar 'pilonero' al que la realiza, y no con ánimo laudatorio? No quiero dar pistas, por si ofendo, diciendo el lugar donde he oído esos terminos


----------



## Limeade

Hola!

Yes, blow job and any of the other words can be vulgar. It depends how they are being said and who is saying it. In the heat of passion with someone you know...???? With the $20 prostitute--no. The first date--- probably--well... it depends..  A nicer phrase would be--- for both sexes would be--  <to go down on>     as in ----  please go down on me----- it's not as harsh or crude. 

Saludos!


----------



## SmallJosie

A blow job isn't rude. Talking about it, maybe.


----------



## Malevo

thank you limeade!


----------



## Limeade

My determination for vulgar/rude is---- would I say it to a priest or my grandmother? or at the dinner table? I'd use oral sex. 
Maybe I'm showing my age but If I was out on a first date and a guy said to me "blow me" I'd be offended. I'd rather hear him say something much nicer.


----------



## Malevo

It`s also like the expression "jack-off" meaning "masturbation"


----------



## Limeade

yes--- you can say it but ... remember who you are saying it to.


----------



## lzsam4

Yes, I agree with Limeade - "go down on you/me" is a much nicer way to say it, and not crude amongst lovers.


----------



## Malevo

Thank you very much guys, I really apreciatte your help


----------



## oliviaF

roxcyn said:


> O tal vez: "blow me", tiene casi el mismo sentido a "blow job", ¿Y cómo se dice en español amigo?


 
Mamada, pero es bastante rude jejejeje, aunque prefiero decir eso a "felación"...

Saludos


----------



## borgonyon

SmallJosie said:


> A blow job isn't rude. Talking about it, maybe.


----------



## Malevo

Tambien en Argentina se dice "hacer un pete"


----------



## speedier

Malevo said:


> Is there any expression to refer to the same thing but when the girl is who gets the blow thing? Cause in spanish, it is totally different if you refer either to the guy or the girl


 
I once read a novel where Cunnilingus was interestingly described as "grazing".

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=93441


----------



## Malevo

interesting


----------



## gdmarcus

Note: "Blow me" is another way to say "f*** off" or "f*** you" among teenagers (at least in California, USA). Teens also say "That blows" to mean "That sucks" or "That's a drag".


----------



## cristie

Holaaa!!

aquí os planteo una dudilla...
para decir mamada (a chicos) se utiliza blowjob,.. y para chicas, se puede utilizar el mismo término? o solo se emplea cunillingus?

gracias


----------



## Malevo

gdmarcus said:


> Note: "Blow me" is another way to say "f*** off" or "f*** you" among teenagers (at least in California, USA). Teens also say "That blows" to mean "That sucks" or "That's a drag".


 
I believe that "blow me" would be the Spanish equivalent of "chupamela". Or else "chupame la verga". 
Guys, i`m sorry that i`m using these  vulgar words. But the topic is quite interesting. THank you all


----------



## zumac

"No, no, Caroline, blow is just a figure of speech!"

*****


----------



## hannah1905

bueno yi trabajo en una peluqueria en Miami y blow quiere decir aqui muchas cosas blowout es secar pelo y se dice tambien blow tambien en el getto blow es oler coca. o sacudir la nariz blow my nouse pero a lo que te refires tu es a lo otro


----------



## cacarulo

Manuel G. Rey said:


> 'Cunnilingus' también tiene su origen latino en 'Cunnum lingere'
> Nihil novum sub sole.
> Y puestos a ordinarieces, ¿alguien ha oído para esa última práctica 'pilonada' o 'bajarse al pilón' o llamar 'pilonero' al que la realiza, y no con ánimo laudatorio? No quiero dar pistas, por si ofendo, diciendo el lugar donde he oído esos terminos


 
En la Argentina, se dice bajar al pesebre.


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Hi,
  In my country:

  cunnilingus = "bajar al pozo" ("to go down the water well")



> BAJAR AL POZO / BAJAR A LA PILETA / BAJAR A LA CACHIMBA: Forma figurada, procaz y humorística para definir el acto sexual oral del hombre hacia la mujer. Cunningulis.


 http://www.mec.gub.uy/academiadeletras/boletines/01/martinez2.htm

  fellatio = "soplar la quena" ("to blow the Andean bamboo flute")



> EN LA TARDE DE AYER ME HIZO UN SOPLETEO DE QUENA QUE NO LE PUEDO
> EXPLICAR, NO HAY PERUANO O BOLIVIANO QUE LE GANE


http://www.fororelax.com/foro/index.php?topic=9.0


----------



## cacarulo

Y ya que estamos en este estilo, no olvidemos que también se puede practicar sexo oral en el culo, el viejo y querido beso negro...


----------



## tastynut

the expressions would be
a blow job = una mamada (mainly when performed on a male)
go down on someone = practicar sexo oral (sounds too formal) but have never heard anything else.
Can you give me a blow job? = ¿Me haces una mamada? or ¿Me la chupas?
Suck my dick = chupame la polla. or Chúpamela though this can also be used in the earlier context. Depending on how it is said it can mean one thing or the other.
Eat my pussy = ¿Me lo comes? obviously "lo" here revers to coño or pussy, but it is not as strong as in English. One could also say "Cómeme el chochito". Vulgar but used among lovers. 
cunnilingus  = cunnilingus (more sexology oriented)
   fellatio = felatio


----------

